# Trying to find geldings past



## puli (29 September 2017)

How do I go about finding my geldings past, I have tried googling his passport and his name and nothing comes up.
I know he is from a farm in foxford co mayo and I know his old owner was called Orla Brogan, I also know he came over to England December 2014 or early 2015 when he was 5 to a dealer.  He is registered with the Irish Piebald and Skewbald studbook. 
How can I find out more about his past, I have tried googling his old owner but nothing comes up at all.
He is also a very distinctive looking horse so if you saw him you would remember him.


----------



## puli (29 September 2017)




----------



## ElectricChampagne (29 September 2017)

is his breeder's name and address in the passport? have you tried a good old fashioned posted letter to her? Surprisingly in Ireland simple addresses work, so even trying just her name and Foxford Mayo Ireland might reach her! (wierd yeah I know)

I did that with my gelding and gave my email address and included some photos. in return I got some pics of him as a foal in my inbox and I was delighted!


----------



## Micky (4 October 2017)

I couldn&#8217;t f8d anything out about my old gelding even with a freezemark! Hope you find out good stuff!


----------



## Bdazzling (6 November 2017)

Hi, the images arent working.  Can you tell me your horses name and height etc please and I will aee if I can find anything x


----------

